# After Effects Tutorial gesucht: Motion Tracking



## <desty> (21. Januar 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Ich arbeite derzeit an einem Schulprojekt und benötige für eine Szene die Motion Tracking Funktion von After Effects. Leider bin ich nicht wirklich geübt mit dem Programm.


Aber ich erzähle euch einfach mal was ich benötige:

Ich habe ein Video mit einer Detailaufnahme eines Auges - Die Pupille bewegt sich dabei natürlich in alle Himmelsrichtungen und auch die Augenlider schliessen sich mal schnell nd öffnen sich wieder (wie das halt so ist )

Ich möchte nun mit Hilfe von Premiere die Pupille tracken und eine spiegelung eines anderen Videos (in einer runden maske) "bewegen". Das ganze soll den anschein erwecken, dass das Auge bestimmte Dinge sieht.. bzw sich die Dinge, die das Auge sieht in transparenter form auf der Iris abbilden.

Wenn sich das Auge schliesst, soll natürlich auch das Video ausgeblendet werden.



Ich hoffe ihr versteht die Aufgabenstellung irgendwie.. ist etwas komisch zu erklären 




Wäre echt super wenn ihr mir da ne kleine Anleitung zu geben könntet.. Wie gesagt, ist das erste mal das ich überhaupt was in AE mache


----------



## Julchen36 (21. Januar 2007)

Hi desty,

die Idee finde ich gut, sollte ich sie richtig verstanden haben.  

Ich weiss nicht genau mit welcher Version von Adobe After Effects Du jetzt genau arbeitest, aber hier einmal zwei Videos zu Motion Tracking mit Version 7, die Dir u.U. weiterhelfen werden...

Innerhalb einer Grundlagenerklärung zu V7 (in deutsch):
http://www.galileodesign.de/trailer/?GalileoSession=34087662A2-71m.vw8Q#24

Motion Tracking bei der Verwendung eines Replacement des Himmels (in englisch):
http://www.creativecow.net/articles/kramer_andrew/sky_replacement/sky.html

Vielleicht hilft das ja schon ein wenig weiter. 

Grüßle Julia


----------



## <desty> (24. Januar 2007)

jau vielen Dank!

grob bekomm ich es jetzt schon hin 


Ich habe es jetzt soweit das der Trackingdingensklimbim die Pupille verfolgt.
Wenn sich das Auge jetzt allerdings kurz schliesst und wieder aufgeht, verliert der Tracker die Position der Pupille.


Bzw... in der Zeit wo das Auge geschlossen ist, soll natürlich auch das "drübergelegte Video" ausblenden..


mh :X


----------



## Julchen36 (24. Januar 2007)

Also,

ich bin da ja jetzt nicht so die Fachfrau, aber das mit dem Videoausblenden kannst Du ja über die Tranparenz der Videofiles erledigen per Keyframes.

Das mit den Trackerpunktenverlieren verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz.
Also, wenn sich das Auge schliesst, dann kannst Du doch die Trackingspunkte, sprich die von dem Tracker erstellten Keys im Positionsbereich, manuell entfernen. 
So fängt er dann an der Position an, wo der nächste Key gesetzt wurde.
Dann dürfte allerdings das Objekt u.U. springen. Weiss ich jetzt nicht so genau. ansonsten halt die getrackte Ebene immer mal ausfaden, also tranzparenter machen.

Wie gesagt, ich bin mir nicht so sicher, ob ich genau verstanden habe, was jetzt Dein eigentliches Problem ist, aber mit den Transparenzen der jeweiligen Ebenen kannst Du ja auch viel abgleichen.

Grüßle Julia


----------



## meta_grafix (24. Januar 2007)

Cool,

ihr seit auf dem richtigen Weg.

Newbee hilft Newbee aus eigener Kraft,cool.

Gruß


----------



## Julchen36 (25. Januar 2007)

*lach*

Hi meta_grafix,

na, da bin ich doch sehr beruhigt, dass ich nicht totalen Blödsinn geschrieben habe.  
Wenn ich so ein wenig zwischen Deinen Zeilen lese, meta_grafix, dann weisst Du eine schnellere Methode.  Das gibt dann ja Hoffnung, dass es auch einfacher geht. 
Well [desty], also einfach dran bleiben. 

Grüßle Julia


----------



## <desty> (4. April 2007)

das Ergebnis könnt ihr euch hier ansehen:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogj1Rifze0E

vielen dank für die Hilfe!!


und ich freue mich immer über kommentare dazu (am liebsten direkt bei youtube )


----------



## meta_grafix (4. April 2007)

Hi,

cooler Clip, gefällt mir gut. Der Schnitt ist, bis auf einen Achsensprung der mir aufgefallen ist, auch gelungen. Ein bischen mehr Sounddesign wäre auch willkommen. Die Qualität leidet natürlich bei youtube.
Klasse ;-) .

Gruß


----------



## <desty> (18. April 2007)

wuzz? Achsensprung? 

wo denn das?


----------

